# Stupid question about grocery stores in FL such as Publix, Albertson, Winn Dixie?



## dixie (May 27, 2010)

We have HEB here in Texas. I am in love with the HEB brand of clear,calorie free, sparkling water in the flavor Cranberry/Raspberry. It is so refreshing on a hot day!

Does anyone know if any of the stores carry that flavor?

I know this is stupid!!!

Thanks


----------



## Talent312 (May 27, 2010)

dixie said:


> We have HEB here in Texas. I am in love with the HEB brand of clear, calorie free, sparkling water in the flavor Cranberry/Raspberry. It is so refreshing on a hot day! Does anyone know if any of the stores carry that flavor?



AFAIK, HEB does not have an outlet in Florida... someone else may know differently. However, every major grocery, including the grocery in Super Wal-Marts, has a brand-name or its own store-brand of flavored sparkling water. Its not just a Texas thing.


----------



## dixie (May 27, 2010)

Yes, that is correct. I really do not like any of Walmarts sparkling waters and they do not have one in Key West. So I was wondering if any of the stores I mentioned had that flavor.

Thanks


----------



## wcfr1 (May 27, 2010)

Not sure if they do or not but I do know that Publix does take special orders.

Try googling a Publix near where you are going. Find thier number and call them. Ask if they carry that brand. If not ask if they can order some in.

Who knows, you may not be the first to ask for that item and they will order it in.


----------

